# Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden



## Carpcrack98 (14. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin derzeit auf dert suche nach einem Schlauchboot mit alu/Holzlattenboden zum Mpntagenrausbringen und übersetzten. Da ich eine ganze menge Zeug habbe sillrte es schon 2,70m lang sein. Preislich sollte es wenn möglich nicht teurer als 500 euro sein. . Habe schon das Jago schlauchboot sowie das allroundmarin Jolly sowie das Angeldomäne Impala ins auge gefasst. Habt ihr damit shon erfahrungen gemacht oder habt ihr alternativen für mich.

Danke für eure Antworten Carpcrack98


----------



## sipo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Hallo 

Ich selber habe das z- ray 500 mit aluboden und ein guter freund von mir hat dieses jagoteil und ist damit zufrieden vorsichtig wäre ich nur wenns kälter wird da das material nicht sehr dick ist


----------



## Carpcrack98 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Wie dick ist denn das Material vom Jago?
Das Bott sollte nähmlich auf jedenfall robust sein.
Bei Mission Craft schreiben die ja immer 0.9mm, würdest du sagen das das Dick ist oder vergleichsweise ähnlich dünn?
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Maddin81 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Hallo,habe zwar kein Schlauchboot anzubieten aber ein kleines GFK Boot 3,50m lang, mit Anhänger Ruder und Anker.
Bei Interresse einfach mal ne pn.
mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Das Z-Ray wiegt auch unter 30kg (meins jedenfalls) man kann es auch alleine tragen.
Wenn du es nur zum Köder ausrudern benutzen willst gibt es 2,40er Boote die dafür geigneter sind, aber nur dafür.


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

ich hatte erst ein Zeepter mit Aluboden. Der Aufbau war mir aber zu aufwendig, war nicht so begeistert. Bin dann auf Allroundmarin Jolly gewechselt mit Lattenboden. Die Bretter lässt man einfach drin beim aufrollen. Man kann auch recht gut stehen. Insgesamt fand ich den Jolly besser.

Allerdings hat man in einem Schlauchboot mit 2,70m Länge nicht so viel Platz, denn die Schläuche nehmen schon ordentlich Platz weg. Für 1 Person OK, aber für 2 Personen definitiv zu klein.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

OK, danke schonmal für die Antworten, Wieviel besser steht man auf einem Aluboden im Vergleich zu einem Holzlattenboden? lohnt sich das mehr dafür auszugeben? Das Jolly steht auch auf meiner evtl. Kaufliste. Gibt es noch weitere Alternativen? Mir ist vorallem wichtig das die Bootshaut dick und robust ist.


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

im Aluboden steht man bestimmt am besten, allerdings ist ein Lattenboden auch nicht viel schlechter. Wie gesagt ich hatte mal beide im Einsatz und habe mich für die Version mit Lattenboden entschieden wegen leichteren/schnellerem Auf- und Abbau. 

Sonst fällt mir noch Mission Craft ein. Im Prinzip nehmen die sich nicht so viel... wie so oft werden die bestimmt beim Großhändler in China eingekauft, etwas modifiziert, Logo drauf und fertig. |supergri


----------



## fischfaenger61 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Ich habe das Zeepter 270 mit Aluboden, das Boot ist sehr stabil und macht auch bei Wind und Wellen eine gute Figur. Das Auf-  und Abbauen spar ich mir, ich fahre mit Anhänger und Boot oben drauf und wenn es länger nicht gebraucht wird, dann hänge ich das Teil unter den Dach meines Carport`s.Einen Lattenboden würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn Du Gewicht sparen willst und es schnell aufbauen willst, dann nimm einen Hart-Luftboden. Damit das gute Stück nicht durch umherfliegende Haken usw. beschädigt werden kann lege doch einfach ein passendes Stück alte Auslegware rein (Künstlicher Rasen) und schon wiegt das Teil 10 KG weniger.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Danke für die Tipps, aber auf einen Luftboden würde ich lieber verzichten. Was haltet ihr von diesem hier; http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...5876579?pt=Sonstige_Boote&hash=item51b0a3cfe3 .
Mir wurde gesagt das das ein Mission Craft ist, alsso aus der gleichen Fabrik kommt und 100 % identisch ist.
Als Auktion kriegt man das auch schon ab 350 euronen, also wesentlich billiger als ein Mission Craft. Da ich aber keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte was die Quali angeht bin ich unschlüssig.


----------



## Pudel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit alu/Holazlattenboden*

Hallo zusammen 
da mein Verein ein neues Gewässer dazu bekommt auf dem Boote erlaubt sind spekuliere ich damit mir eins zu kaufen!
Habe mir bei Ebay die Sea cat Boote angesehen und bin am überlegen ob ein solches Boot für mich was wäre! ( gehen bei Auktionen recht günstig raus) Hat einer schon erfahrungen gesammelt?
Würde es gern zum Spinnfischen nutzen d.h. werde viel in dem Boot stehen deswegen auch Alu boden.
Da ich aber nicht 200 Tage im Jahr zum Fischen komme sollte dies doch ausreichend sein. möchte nicht gleich 1000 euro oder mehr ausgeben die ich dann in der Garage lagere.
Evtl. könnte es auch mal am Bodensee zu Einsatz kommen.
Hier nochmal ein Link dazu! 

dieses 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...Domain_77&hash=item5660381c7c#ht_12164wt_1395
oder dieses
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...65?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item56600aa931

Über eure Meinungen freu ich mich!


----------

